# Nerds in the forces



## chrisf (30 Nov 2010)

Alright, so in the last 10-15 years, it's become somewhat socially acceptable to be a nerd... between the propogation of the internet, and the discovery channel, people have discovered it's ok, even marginally cool to be a bit of geek...

So anyone who cares to admit to being a nerd, stand up and say so!

I'm a nerd! I played dungeons and dragons in my youth, currently have an oppinion on Kirk vs Picard, and have considered adding wireless access to my toaster... I'm also a decorated* member of the Canadian forces....

So if you're a nerd, admit to it! Say it to the world!

(PS, it's a foregone conclusion most replies will come from sig ops)


(*Any and all medals awarded to "a Sig Op" are purely for decorative purposes and should not be construed as being a useful or contributing member of society)


----------



## Armymedic (30 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> (*Any and all medals awarded to "a Sig Op" are purely for decorative purposes and should not be construed as being a useful or contributing member of society)



Best post, ever!

Ok, maybe not 'ever'. At least this week.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> (*Any and all medals awarded to "a Sig Op" are purely for decorative purposes and should not be construed as being a useful or contributing member of society)



I'll never forget you guys playing that stupid pirate ship card game thing on our fives.

BTW, not just Sig Ops. The garrison here has a games club that hosted a WoW board game tourney (they sent out a base-wide email) :

I'm more of an army and gun nerd if anything.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> currently have an opinion on Kirk vs Picard,



McGill dropout with a toupee vs a bald frenchman with an English accent.

But what's your GeekCode?  If you've never had a GeekCode you're not really a nerd.


-----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
Version: 3.1
GG d>++ s+(+)-) a+ C(++)$ ULC() P L(+)>$ E(----) W(++) N(++) !o K--() w() !O !M(--) V() PS(+) PE() Y(+) !PGP(--) t() 5(++) !X(--) R>+ tv--(--) b(+++)>$ DI++(++) D>++ G(+) e(++) h(---) r(+++) y(+++)
------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------


----------



## chrisf (30 Nov 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I'm more of an army and gun nerd if anything.



Hide behind laser eye surgery all you want, you know you're one of us...


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

I understand nerd jokes, mostly from the 2 years in a Computers program in College. I wouldn't say I'm a full out nerd, I game a lot, but I even it off with sports and MMA training.


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Dec 2010)

Sigh....

I may or may not have once Compared the Terrain of Afghanistan to Tattooine (from Star Wars) on a TV Interview......   :-[

Said video made its way around the unit... and then the Redux Version complete with sound effects and music probably hit almost every Garrison from Halifax to Comox.....

Oh well... at least its a Legacy.... (I was hoping for a Bravery Medal or Mention in Dispatches, but a legacy is a legacy...)


So yeah... I definitely Qualify as a Nerd......

And for the record, I'm a Trucker... so Nerds exist in all trades...   :blotto:


----------



## dapaterson (1 Dec 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Sigh....
> 
> I may or may not have once Compared the Terrain of Afghanistan to Tattooine (from Star Wars) on a TV Interview......   :-[
> 
> ...




Youtube link?


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> BTW, not just Sig Ops.



Yep.  I remember a bunch of Medics in Pet who used to spend most Saturdays involved in Dungeons and Dragons marathons.  

No, I wasn't one of them.   ;D


----------



## ballz (1 Dec 2010)

I have a variety physics/math formulas and calculus proofs written all over the walls of the spare room I use as an "office." Also a ton of Excel formulas that I was using for a computer science course. This semester I began adding finance formulas (still just math of course). I'm hoping to add some chemistry flavoured art next semester.

But, I am a very unmotivated nerd, and can say with great confidence that the decorating is all that's been accomplished in that office haha.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I'm a full out nerd, I game a lot, but I even it off with sports and MMA training.



Unfortunately my experience so far with martial arts only strengthens the argument that I'm a nerd. My club is not an "MMA" club, it just has jiu jitsu, muay thai, karate, wrestling, and a decorated competitive kickboxing team ;D. All the meatheads seem to have stayed away because it wasn't "MMA," and instead we're left with a professional stuntman, a cartoonist, and a wealth of science and engineering nerds from MUN. I think I prefer the company of nerds anyway haha ;D


----------



## 421_434_226 (1 Dec 2010)

I am not sure if I qualify does this count toward nerdiness?

3 computers
1 file server
2 modified original xbox's
1 PS3
1 Wii
smaller in stature than the average male, check
wears glasses, check
plays WoW, check

Entire house wired with cat5, all media on the file server available to all hardwired items along with wireless connection to my and  9er domestic's PDA's which we also use as ebook readers.

And to think I did not even own 1 computer before '98 I am beginning to believe that we may have been enslaved by modern technology. 

Also there are 10 types of people that understand binary.


----------



## navymich (1 Dec 2010)

*Nerd Season*

A truck driver, hauling a tractor-trailer load of computers, stops for a beer. As he approaches the bar, he sees a big sign on the door that says, "COMPUTER NERDS NOT ALLOWED - ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!" He enters and sits down.

The bartender comes over to him, sniffs, and says that he smells kind of nerdy. He then asks him what he does for a living. The truck driver explains to him that he drives a truck, and the smell is just from the computers he is hauling. The bartender serves him a beer and says, "OK, truck drivers aren't nerds."

As he is sipping his beer, a skinny guy walks in wearing a pair of glasses with tape around the middle, a pocket protector with twelve kinds of pens and pencils, and a belt that is at least a foot too long. The bartender, without saying a word, pulls out a shotgun and blows the guy away. The truck driver asks him why he did that.

The bartender replied, "Don't worry. The computer nerds are in season because they are overpopulating Silicon Valley. You don't even need a license."

So the truck driver finishes his beer, gets back in his truck, and heads for the freeway. Suddenly, he veers to avoid an accident, and the load shifts. The back door breaks open and computers spill out all over the road. He jumps out and sees a crowd already forming, snatching up all of the computers. The scavengers are comprised of engineers, accountants and programmers - computer geeks. Each of them wearing the nerdiest clothes he has ever seen.

He can't let them steal his whole load. So remembering what happened in the bar, he pulls out his gun and starts blasting away, killing several of them instantly. A highway patrol officer comes zooming up and jumps out of the car screaming at him to stop.

The truck driver said, "What's wrong? I thought computer nerds were in season."

"Well, sure," says the patrolman, "But you can't bait 'em!"


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Also there are 10 types of people that understand binary.



 >

ACTUALLY!

There are 10 types of people in the world.  Those who understand binary, and those who don't.    :nod:


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Dec 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Youtube link?



The PAO made my buddy take it down... Ages ago....

apparently when it was up it was one of the top rated comedy videos in Canada for like a week....


----------



## chrisf (1 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> >
> 
> ACTUALLY!
> 
> There are 10 types of people in the world.  Those who understand binary, and those who don't.    :nod:



A shame that joke isn't nearly as funny in hex. (If you understand why, you qualify for this thread)


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (1 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> >
> 
> ACTUALLY!
> 
> There are 10 types of people in the world.  Those who understand binary, and those who don't.    :nod:



I am pretty sure that I qualify because I have that joke on a T-Shirt, and to make it worse I think I wore it to work last week  ;D


----------



## Davionn (1 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> A shame that joke isn't nearly as funny in hex. (If you understand why, you qualify for this thread)



 :nod:


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

Just an observation. 

There's a big difference, between "geeks" and "nerds".

Nerds, will die virgins.

Geeks, will die of suffocaion, from having their big-legged wives sit on their face for too long.

Also, I own one of these. And, the tattoo on my back is an amalgamation of the greek letters used in physics and math. 

Cheers, fellow cranial cronies  8)


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

After thinking I qualified as a "nerd" I now think that I may not, for the following reasons:

1. What is binary?;
2. I only have three laptops in the house;
3. Never attended university; and
4. I dress fashionably.

In my defence I do own the complete Star Wars package, and have played Dungeons and Dragons on deployment to Cyprus 82-83.


----------



## chrisf (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> 1. What is binary?;



Not a dequalifier. While most people who identify themselves as "nerds" have probably heard of binary, and can count high enough to make the above mentioned joke, few actually understand anything beyond that, or have any idea of it's useful applications aside from being "1s and 0s in that computers use"



> 2. I only have three laptops in the house;



That's it? Shame.



> 3. Never attended university; and



Not a dequalifier in any way.



> 4. I dress fashionably.



Also, not a dequalifier, "nerd" has gone mainstream.



> In my defence I do own the complete Star Wars package, and have played Dungeons and Dragons on deployment to Cyprus 82-83.



There you go. Nerd. Plus I'm guessing you enjoy the discovery channel.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

Yes, in fact I do enjoy the Discovery Channel and the History Channel. 

Nerd disguised as a cool guy?


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Jim...Binary is machine language.....all computers do is interpret 1's and 0's, thus binary (2 different states)

Then we dumb humans try to make sense of it by creating HEX (16 number base ( 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, A, B, C, D, F), or the OCTOGAN base (0-7    0 is actually considered a number BTW)...there's a bunch more (like groupings such as Bit, Byte, etc) but that's essentially it.


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

A geek/nerd also uses binary as the most effecient and effective rating system for the opposite sex. Or same sex, if that's your thing.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> A geek/nerd also uses binary as the most effecient and effective rating system for the opposite sex. Or same sex, if that's your thing.



I for one, now that I know (kinda) what binary is do not rate the ladies as a 0 or  1. Its a scale of ten, with some exceeding the 10.


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I for one, now that I know (kinda) what binary is do not rate the ladies as a 0 or  1. Its a scale of ten, with some exceeding the 10.



Uh....how come we don't hear about the -1's, -3's, etc.....ashamed Jim?..... :nod:


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I for one, now that I know (kinda) what binary is do not rate the ladies as a 0 or  1. Its a scale of ten, with some exceeding the 10.



Efficient and effective=either you would, or you wouldn't. 

Yes, the 10 point scale with the occasional 12 is the standard, but still.

1s and 0s, yesses and noes.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

Now being binary; "Its a scale of ten, with some exceeding the 10" would be " Its a scale of ten, with some exceeding the 1001.   (I think I got my 1's and 0's correct.)


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Uh....how come we don't hear about the -1's, -3's, etc.....ashamed Jim?..... :nod:



Because, being the very cool nerd I am, I only allow the higher numbers to hang out with me!! My wife is one of those higher numbers!!

0 = no
1 = yes

Yes, that's efficient. I've done that too. Thank you for pointing that out.

I've seen 10s that I would rate a 0. Is that nerdy enough?


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

It would be 1010 ....1001 is 9 

7 - 0111
8 - 1000
9 - 1001
10 (A)- 1010
11 (B)- 1011
12 (C)- 1100
13 (D)- 1101
14 (E)-  1110
15 (F) - 1111


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> It would be 1010....1001 is 9



0000
0001
0010
0011
0100
0101
0110
0111
1000
1001
1010


Opps.......I didn't start counting at "0"....... :


----------



## Occam (1 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> It would be 1010....1001 is 9 oops 8



You had it right the first time.   ;D


----------



## muffin (1 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Just an observation.
> 
> There's a big difference, between "geeks" and "nerds".
> Geeks, will die of suffocaion, from having their big-legged wives sit on their face for too long.



Not all g33ks are guys  

7H12 12 L337
K4N u r34d 17? I can 

I had to update my geek code block lol - haven't done one since 2000(ish)

 -----BEGIN GEEK CODE BLOCK-----
  Version: 3.1
 GIT/CM/CS/ED d--(---) s: a C+++$ *U--- P+ L+ E-- W+++$
 N+ !o K++ w++ !O M-- !V PS+ PE Y PGP- t 5--- X R* tv+
 b+ DI+++++ D G+ e h- r+++ x+++++
  ------END GEEK CODE BLOCK------

I also own a Vitruvuan Voltron Tshirt and have 6,600 geek points at Think Geek lol


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

Greatest binary joke ever told.  ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

> Not all g33ks are guys




Well aware of that, I just didn't feel it would be appropriate to rephrase it for the she-geek's demise.


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> You had it right the first time.   ;D



I guess I'm not a true geek then, I keep losing my 1's & 0's.... ;D


----------



## Occam (1 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not a true geek then, I keep losing my 1's & 0's.... ;D



That would be called a buffer overflow.   >


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> That would be called a buffer overflow.   >



Oh No!! not the buffer overflow......there goes my memory!!!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

Don't worry.  That won't happen until you have created a loop.


----------



## muffin (1 Dec 2010)




----------



## ballz (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I've seen 10s that I would rate a 0. Is that nerdy enough?



After my last girlfriend, I'm beginning to think that all single 10's are 0s..... as there is inevitably a (damn good) reason some other guy isn't with her, and now there is a reason I am not


----------



## Sapplicant (1 Dec 2010)

Q: What happens when a guy stares up a composite particle's skirt for too long?
A: He winds up having to deal with a raging Hadron.


----------



## muffin (1 Dec 2010)

;D


----------



## dapaterson (1 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I do own the complete Star Wars package



Episodes 1-6 or 4-6?  And, for 4-6, Special Edition or classic?

And what about the Holiday Special?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Dec 2010)

I may or may not have at least 100 (closer to 200-300)transformers in boxes downstairs.

I will admit to having several animated series on DVD, mostly DC stuff.

I may or may not have also watched an episode of classic My Little Pony for trying to confirm what tvtropes said that it can be pure Nightmare Fuel.

EDIT: The wife and I also argue about the tenth vs elevnth Doctor.


----------



## GINge! (1 Dec 2010)

- half my posts here are concerning little model tanks

- if I am the first one in the lunch room, i turn the TV to Star trek, and then when one of the cool kids show up, I quickly change the channel to the news

- my winter project is to ready my motorbike for the zombie apocalypse

- i know about the zombie apocalypse

- i have made reference to the _"kobayashi maru"_ in official correspondence

- co-workers cannot conceal their surprise when they meet my hot wife

- after reading this thread, I started googling binary numbers so I could get the jokes better


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Dec 2010)

I feel this should go here now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdonf-_BqLo&playnext=1&list=PL2363257D1F6BB015&index=3


----------



## MMSS (1 Dec 2010)

Did my BCompSc degree and currently work for an internet provider. Hopefully will get to find out how much of that translates into MARS.


----------



## IBM (1 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> (PS, it's a foregone conclusion most replies will come from sig ops)



Why do you assume nerd-ism is only exclusive to the NCM ranks? What about Sig O's or CELE's?  ;D

I'm sure some of our bosses are closet nerds as well...


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2010)

IBM said:
			
		

> Why do you assume nerd-ism is only exclusive to the NCM ranks? What about Sig O's or CELE's?  ;D
> 
> I'm sure some* all but 2 or 3* of our bosses are closet nerds as well...



Fixed that for you.  ;D


----------



## crooks.a (2 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> A shame that joke isn't nearly as funny in hex. (If you understand why, you qualify for this thread)


...there are 0x00000002 types of people in this world. Those who understand hex and those who did math instead and concluded that there are actually 0 types of people in this world.


----------



## auto-sapper (2 Dec 2010)

I can't believe it: so here I was, coasting the forum. I click on this link, and it goes to a certain thread. I look further into the matter, and sure enough (in a dirty vicious move) I end up learning something.  :threat:

I learned the basic principals of Binary and Hex. I just wanted to read a forum post, not become part of one! Learning and edumacation strike again!  :blotto:



PS: this is a nice little web page that someone wrote up showing you what's what:      http://www.codeproject.com/KB/tips/binhex.aspx


----------



## zylwyn (2 Dec 2010)

I have a Linux mug in my cupboard. Its my favorite mug. Drinking coffee from it after work sends all the bad stuff to /dev/null .
RPGs were my past time while in high school, and I still occasionally daydream of putting my old group together.   
My legacy X-Box is modded and my whole family uses it to watch movies now.  
Doctor who is currently my favorite TV show.
I run a Linux Server in my basement and I telnet to it just to hang out and talk to someone who gets my jokes.
I can quote most of "Quest for the holy grail" (not all of it, I'm not that Nerdy)


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2010)

Ah....but you don't have a HEXBUG!!!


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2010)

If I'm a nerd, does that mean I have to stop chatting to the almost six foot tall good looking blonde?


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> If I'm a nerd, does that mean I have to stop chatting to the almost six foot tall good looking blonde?



Not if she is deflatable


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Not if she is deflatable



GRRRRRRR > LOL she is not >.....good one! Well played sir!


----------



## GAP (2 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Not if she is deflatable



Now you've got me wondering what they/he were chatting about...... ;D

(nevermind......)


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> GRRRRRRR > LOL she is not >.....good one! Well played sir!



Since I just picked on you, I won't take offence to the "sir".  

And thank you for having a sense of humour, I sometimes forget my audience.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2010)

Is there a significant difference between a "nerd" and a "geek"?



> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/nerd?view=uk
> *nerd*
> noun  informal
> 
> ...



Obviously there is overlap in these species.



			
				IBM said:
			
		

> Why do you assume nerd-ism is only exclusive to the NCM ranks? What about Sig O's or CELE's?  ;D
> 
> I'm sure some of our bosses are closet nerds as well...



Nerds and geeks among bosses are probably not only of the closet variety.

Since the OP mentioned his nerdishness was partially defined by his having an opinion of "Kirk vs Picard", it brought to mind the first time that I was made aware (completely against my will and probably at the expense of some of my remaining sanity) of the existence of the "The Next Generation".  It was in the 90s, in Germany.  Two fellow officers and I spent a Saturday traveling along the Mosel sampling (and purchasing) wines.  Shortly after we got on the autobahn, the other two started chatting at great length about "Star Trek" - it seemed that they had both viewed a new episode.  While I did not begrudge anyone their interest in that (then relatively new) television fantasy, having to listen to their disection of the greater meaning of the Star Trek universe all day long was a bit much.  That day trip also seem to open the flood gates and these two officers afterwards seemed to converse about this subject quite frequently during coffee break at work.  One of them (my immediate boss back then) even took to occasionally referring to me as "Number 1" and directing me to "make it so".  Their nerdishness didn't seem to affect their military careers; one is now a Colonel and the other has attained flag rank.

I was going to say that "I am not now, nor have I ever been a nerd" however someone would probably chime in that by using the Oxford definitions I have demonstrated one of the studious traits of a nerd.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2010)

OK.

That just qualified you as a Geek Nerd.





(Qualified as per Section 21 of Para 3 in Secret Documents filed away in Department of Redundant Redundancies.)


----------



## muffin (2 Dec 2010)

Think Geek has a magic icosahedronal D20 Dice "of destiny" for sale...lol


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

> Think Geek has a magic icosahedronal D20 Dice "of destiny" for sale...lol



Perfect for HQ and Sigs Sqn Ops....  >


----------



## muffin (3 Dec 2010)

and Career Managers? teehee


----------



## muffin (3 Dec 2010)




----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2010)

I have only two things to say on this thread.  >


----------



## gcclarke (3 Dec 2010)

Once I saw this topic, I had wanted to go ahead and update my geek code, but holy hell is that thing outdated. I refuse to post something that displays my opinion on Doom. 

But anyways, I'll be joining some of my shipmates in a Pathfinder (Think D&D version 3.75) game starting up next weekend. The GM is the same guy that the XO has appointed the wardroom Warhammer Officer. Yeah, we've got enough geeks to go around, and our fair share of nerds.


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Dec 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

> Think Geek has a magic icosahedronal D20 Dice "of destiny" for sale...lol




I am intrigued....

I think I've also just figured out how our Officers plan weekend Training...... ;D


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Dec 2010)

So let's see if I got this right...
Binary 10 number base 
then someone come's along with 
Hex 16 number base. Correct.
Then when nobody's looking anoth-
er guy come's up with Octogon a 7
number base. Then someone throw's
in a de-qualifier. Then you have a 
stack-overflow based on your geek 
code assembly bloc. Thereby ending 
up with Linux/Unix. I'am going back to 
my Abacus. You guy's are on your own.
Cheer's,, 
Scoty B
As a Certified MCSE I disqualify myself.


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2010)

Binary is 2 base, not 10 base (Hex serving the wonderful purpose of acting as binary short hand, representing 16 binary bits, and irritating people when they're trying to work with BCD but accidentally convert their numbers into hex), but good try. You get a commerative star trek christmas ornament as a consolation prize.

Oh, and octal is an 8 base, not 7 base.

Actually, a homemade abacus can be a wonderful tool for teaching different number systems...

--

Binary 0-1
Octal 0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7 
Decimal 0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9
Hexidecimal 0-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-A-B-C-D-E-F

-- Conversion Examples

0
Binary - 0
Octal - 0
Decimal - 0
Hex - 0

10
Binary - 1010
Octal - 12
Decimal - 10
Hex - A

15
Binary - 1111
Octal - 17
Decimal - 15
Hex - F


----------



## chrisf (5 Dec 2010)

And it's already been pointed out, you don't need to understand binary to be a nerd... join us....


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Dec 2010)

OK smart a**es....how do you fix stupid reindeer??? huh???


----------



## GAP (5 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> OK smart a**es....how do you fix stupid reindeer??? huh???



You hold a jar of disinfectant in one hand, and a very sharp knife in the other......they learn...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> OK smart a**es....how do you fix stupid reindeer??? huh???



Sorry I meant those stupid animated ones


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2010)

I was going to say patience, undertsanding, and creativity/flexibility in teaching methods...

But I've never taught reindeer...


----------



## a_majoor (6 Dec 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> The GM is the same guy that the XO has appointed the wardroom Warhammer Officer. Yeah, we've got enough geeks to go around, and our fair share of nerds.



WTF?

I know wargaing is an approved means of training (think Contact 3 to Tacops CF for the land force) but _Warhammer_?


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2010)

It teaches us lessons we can all use... like... "GET BEHIND COVER!"

And "Da red wuns go fastuh!"


----------



## a_majoor (6 Dec 2010)

OK, so my less socially acceptable side is coming out; I was very much into Avalon Hill and SPI wargames (excuse me; Combat Simulations) and highly approved of systems like Contact 3 or Tacops CF since they actually do simulate combat in a reasonably realistic manner.  Most modern wargames I see in the shop really don't pass my sniff test (and I am not a big fan of first person shooters, since that is too much like work....)

Some friends have tried to explain the Warhammer 40,000 game, but my eyes glaze over....


----------



## chrisf (6 Dec 2010)

I have to admit I've never tried it.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2010)

Ah the Evil Empire, aka Games Workshop 40k game sysytems, pretty models and don't like the unrelaistic rules, wait six months and they'll change them just enough to make all your rules books obsolete and force you to buy new ones.

GW probably kept miniature wargaming alive and well during ther onslaught of D&D, PC games and board games but's that all I'll give them. great corporate model, but too dumbed down for even a beer and pretzel wargame system.


Crap I think I just outed myself as a nerd.  :-[


----------



## Wookilar (6 Dec 2010)

I prefer the term "fatbeard."

As we just finished a good romp through the Cthulhu Mythos and are currently burning our way through Shadowrun 4 and also enjoy the occasional game of Amish Monopoly (Settler's of Catan  ;D) there's enough proof of a number of us around here as well. I've gamed on every tour, many exercises, every course I can remember. I used to know the Avalon Hill catalog by heart (ah Panzerfaust's and Hummel's, where have you gone?).

I don't speak hex or have a geek code (I don't even know what any of that means!) but I'm pretty sure I still qualify.

Wook


----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2010)

But remember:

You must fight the gazebo alone.


----------



## Wookilar (6 Dec 2010)

I have a +5 warhammer of gazebo slaying (20 oz plumb claw hammer)...I am not afraid of the gazebo.


----------



## muffin (6 Dec 2010)




----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2010)

You may have defeated the Gazebo, but you really should have known better than to pick up a duck.


----------



## Wookilar (6 Dec 2010)

HA! That's awesome.

Is that Munchkin? I've always wanted to pick up a copy, might have to buy myself a Christmas present (heaven knows 9D doesn't encourage me enough lol).

Wook


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Dec 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

>



I love smiting stuff....and people on occassion


----------



## Danjanou (6 Dec 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> I know wargaing is an approved means of training (think Contact 3 to Tacops CF for the land force) but _Warhammer_?



You never know when we may be on a NATO/UN Peace Enforcment Mission involing  and or engaging Orc, Dwarves and Elves.   8)

In fact I'm sure there are several under employed senior ranking cubicle dwellers in Disneyland on the Rideau at this very moment planning this possibility.  :


----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2010)

Yes, that's Munchkin.  As is the Gazebo reference.

And we won't even begin to discuss The Sword of Slaying Everything (except Squid) or The Kneepads of Allure.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Dec 2010)

When you're ready I will introduce you all to Him.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2010)

It is the Christmas season.  Time to make snowflakes.


----------



## Brasidas (6 Dec 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> OK, so my less socially acceptable side is coming out; I was very much into Avalon Hill and SPI wargames (excuse me; Combat Simulations) and highly approved of systems like Contact 3 or Tacops CF since they actually do simulate combat in a reasonably realistic manner.  Most modern wargames I see in the shop really don't pass my sniff test (and I am not a big fan of first person shooters, since that is too much like work....)
> 
> Some friends have tried to explain the Warhammer 40,000 game, but my eyes glaze over....



I'm still playing tabletop conversions from stuff like Avalon Hill and ADG. There has yet to be a real wargame built from the ground up in that genre for the computer. Not a fan of lasso-and-click real-time "strategy" (tactical) games, and I'd rather have an easily readable 2D map than 3d window dressing.

Some day, a nerd's going to create a game engine suited to AI play in a decent strategy game. In the meantime, I'll keep playing conversions of games like World in Flames that require other nerds to play with on a pretend tabletop.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Dec 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> When you're ready I will introduce you all to Him.



Technoviking has his own demotivational poster? Cool!


----------



## muffin (7 Dec 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Technoviking has his own demotivational poster? Cool!



+1 
 ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Dec 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ah the Evil Empire, aka Games Workshop 40k game sysytems, pretty models and don't like the unrelaistic rules, wait six months and they'll change them just enough to make all your rules books obsolete and force you to buy new ones.



Not unlike Wizards of the Coast and the D&D books over the years......oh.....cr@p........darn it...now I do believe I've outed myself as well.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Dec 2010)

A Sig Op
Right binary is 2 base.
Hex is shorthand for a 
16 binary bit. Oct is 8 
base not 7..
Thank's for the Comem
orative Star Trek Christ-
mas prize.. By the way my 
Abacus still compute's a 
dequalifier as -1. I'am 
attempting to reformat ab-
acus... will let you know re-
sult's. Yes I actually an a 
geek/nerd and have a MCSE
designation. You didnt hear 
that right...
Cheer's,,
Scoty B
Stack-UMB Right?


----------

